# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Αρσενική καρδερίνα

## atsarantos

αρσενικη καρδερινα εκτροφηs του 11  ανταλασεται με θυληκια καρδερινα

----------


## atsarantos



----------


## Lovecarduelis

Φίλε μου το δαχτυλίδι τι διάμετρο έχει?

----------


## atsarantos

γιωργο το  δαχτυλίδι εχει  διάμετρο εξωτερικη 3,9 εσωτερικη ειναι  δυσκολο να μετρησω [λογο του ποδιου ]με εναν υπολογισμο πρεπει να ειναι  2,9 κανονικα ενω θα επρεπε να φοραει 2,5 δεν ξερω το λογο γιατι 
η  καρδερινα ηρθε απο θεσσαλονικη και το μονο σιγουρο απο οτι μου ειπαν  ειναι εκτροφησ αλλεσ πληροφοριεσ δεν  εχω ,αλλα την βλεπω πιο ηρεμη και  απο τησ καναρεσ

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι 2.9 αρχιζει και χλωμιαζει το << εκτροφης >> Σπυρο .αν μαλιστα δεν ειναι δωρο αλλα σου την πουλησανε ,χλωμιαζει ακομα παραπανω ...

----------


## atsarantos

οχι δεν την αγορασα σε περιπτωση αγορασ θα γινοταν ελενχοσ απο κοντα  τωρα το θεμα δαχτυλιδιου πιστευω το ατομο που την εφερε αλλα και εγω που δεν ειμαι σε συλλογο οταν παω να  παρω δαχτυλιδια για τησ καναρεσ απο το pet shop που ψωνιζω τροφεσ 
μου εχει τυχη να μην εχει τη διαμετρο που θελω και σκεφτομαι να γραφτω σε καποιο συλλογο για να αποφευγω τεταια προβληματα

----------


## PAIANAS

Κάτι ''ψιλιάστηκε'' ο Λαγονησιώτης ...φυσικά και δεν ξέρουμε αν είναι η δεν είναι ...αλλά το 2.9 ..δώρον άδωρον

----------


## atsarantos

παιδια στησ περσινεσ καναρεσ που δεν βρηκα δεν εβαλα δαχτυλιδια και το ιδιο θα ηθελα να κανω και με τησ καρδερινεσ αν καταφερω αναπαραγωγη αλλα ειναι ο μονοσ τροποσ να ξεχωριζουν απο τησ πιασμενεσ 
ασχετου διαμετρου δαχτυλιδιου οποτε θα προτημουσα ενα λαθοσ δαχτυλιδη απο καθολου

----------


## jk21

ενα λαθος δαχτυλιδι ειναι << μη >> δαχτυλιδι . ως προς το θεμα βεβαια της αποδειξης για πουλι προερχομενο απο εκτροφη   . για πουλι προερχομενο απο αρπαγη νεοσσων απο φωλια ειναι <<γαντι >>!!!! 

εκτροφεα που δεν βαζει καθολου δαχτυλιδι ,θα μπορουσα να καταλαβω το σκεπτικο του .για εκτροφεα που βαζει μεγαλυτερο  δεν ....

βαζεις μια φωτο τα πουλια (αυτην που ειχες και αυτη που σου φερανε ) να ειναι κοντα το ενα στο αλλο (τα κλουβια ) απο αποσταση 1 μετρου να δω κατι;

----------


## thanasissin

η αποδειξη εκτροφής με βαση το δακτυλίδι αφορά ΜΟΝΟ στις αγοραπωλησίες και στα φόρουμ

Ο εκτροφέας για τους λόγους του μπορεί να δακτυλιδώνει με ότι διάμετρο του αρέσει. 

Ενας λόγος που μου έρχεται πρόχειρα στο μυαλό: στις 8-9 ημέρες που περναει κ 2.9 τα πόδια ειναι μαζεμένα και η μάνα δεν τα βλεπει για να βγαλει τα δακτυλίδια. Στις 4-5 ημέρες που περναει οριακα το 2.5 τις περισσοτερες φορές η μανα δε τα δεχεται.

----------


## jk21

ποιος ο λογος να δαχτυλιδωσει πουλι με κλειστου τυπου μεγαλυτερο δαχτυλιδι ντε και καλα ,αν αυτο δεν αποδικνυει οτι ειναι εκτροφης;

----------


## thanasissin

ποιος ο λογοςνα το εξηγήσει? ο καθένας κανει ο,τι του αρέσει

αλλωστε μιλάμε για τον ΕΚΤΡΟΦΕΑ, και οχι για τον κατσαπλια!

----------


## jk21

εγω δεν εχω μπροστα μου κανεναν εκτροφεα και ολοι εν δυναμει ειναι εκτροφεις .εχω λογους να σκεφτω (πονηρους ) να το κανει ,οταν εχει να κανει με απειρους που θα ενδιαφερθουν να παρουν καρδερινα εκτροφης ,δεν βρισκω κανεναν  να μην το εξηγησει .οπως και δεν του ζητησε κανεις να το εξηγησει .εγω ζητησα απο σενα θαναση να μας πεις και να ξερουμε ποιος ο λογος να δαχτυλιδωνουμε , με παρανομη διαμετρο κλειστου τυπου δαχτυλιδιου οταν αυτη δεν αποδικνυει τιποτα  .περιμενω λοιπον να τον ακουσω

----------


## thanasissin

στον εξηγησα αλλα μαλλον δεν λες να τον καταλαβεις. Βασικά ειναι η σημανση του πουλιου και η ευκολία να ξεχωρίζεις το έτος γεννήσεως απο μακρυά καθώς και η αίσθηση οτι ολοκληρώνεις το χόμπυ δακτυλιδώνοντας.

οπως δακτυλιδώνεις με ανοιχτού τύπου δακτυλιδώνεις και με κλειστού. Αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρεις να αποδείξεις σε κανεναν (ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΟΜΩΣ) οτι τα πουλιά σου ειναι εκτροφής ή όχι κανεις οπως ειπα οτι σου αρέσει πιο πολύ. Γιατί να πρέπει να το δικαιολογήσεις πάσει θυσία?

Οποιου δεν του αρέσει ας μην το κάνει. Οποιος το κανει ομως και χασει τα πουλιά απο μ@λ@κια του (σπασει κανενα πόδι απο απροσεξία, ραμφίσει τα πουλιά η μάνα, σταματήσει να τα ταίζει, τα πετάξει απο τη φωλιά) ελα να μου πεις μετα οτι δεν θα βαρεσει το κεφάλι του στο ντουβαρι και οτι θα προιμούσε εκείνη τη στιγμη είτε να μην δακτυλιδώσει καθόλου ειτε να δακτυλιδώσει την 9η ημέρα (που αν φτάσει ως εκεί το πουλί μετά δεν το παραταει η μανα για κανενα λόγο, αλλα ουτε φαινονται και τα δακτυλίδια επειδη τα ποδια ειναι τραβηγμενα κατω απο το σώμα).

Άς μιλήσει και κανενας με εμπειρια

----------


## mitsman

Παιδια τα προσωπικα σας σχολια εκτος φορουμ.... ποστ εκτος θεματος θα διαγραφονται!

----------


## atsarantos

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

τα εβγαλα εγω (τα εκτος θεματος ποστ ) Δημητρη .τερμα ! εδω συζηταμε για πουλια !!!!


φιλε μου ηθελα να δω αν εκανα λαθος στο μεγεθος και μηπως το πουλι σου ηταν ρατσας μεγαλυτερης ή απο ζευγαρωμα major με balcanica .δεν ειναι ! για μενα το δαχτυλιδι δεν δικαιολογειται να ειναι μεγαλυτερο και οποιος θελει να ξερει ηλικια το κανει και με ανοιχτου τυπου .οσο για τον κινδυνο να τα πεταξει εξω η μανα ,ειναι ο λογος που ελεγα καποιος να μην δαχτυλιδωσει καθολου .αυτο ομως ειναι δικαιολογια μονο σε οσους αποφασιζουν να χαριζουν μονο πουλια ! 

την αισθηση οτι ολοκληρωνεις το χομπυ την αποκτας με σταθεροποιηση της εκτροφης σου ΘΑΝΑΣΗ .Εσυ ,εγω και ο καθενας ! 

Η αγγελια παραμενει ,απλα να ξερεις ,οτι δεν προκειται για πουλι εκτροφης 100% ή μαλλον αρκετα κατω του ποσοστου αυτου .

----------


## jk21

στους δυο καλους γνωστους ... ξερουν αυτοι ,να παρακαλεσω να μην συνεχισουν δημοσια την αντιπαραθεση !

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Φιλαρακια της συντονιστικης, - στους 2 Μητσους αναφερομαι- γνωμη μου ειναι να επανεξετασετε το θεμα για το αν πρεπει να μεινει η οχι. Το δαχτυλιδι εκανε μπαμ οτι ηταν μεγαλυτερο του προβλεπομενου! Δημητρη jk εσυ εισαι γατονι πως και δεν το προσεξες; Σκεφτειτε οτι αν θα μεινει το θεμα θα υπαρχει 'δεδικασμενο' για το μελλον σε παρομοιες περιπτωσεις...

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ θα το συζητησουμε .η οποια αναφορα μου στο θεμα εγινε  για να ειναι σαφες σε καθε ενδιαφερομενο οτι δεν ειναι 100% πουλι εκτροφης .αν κρινουμε οτι πρεπει να αφαιρεθει σαν αγγελια ,θα γινει 

εσυ τι γνωμη εχεις; εχει νοημα να δαχτυλιδωνεις και την 9η μερα με μεγαλυτερο δαχτυλιδι  ,οταν αυτο δεν αποδικνυει οτι το πουλι ειναι γεννημενο σε κλουβι; για ποιον αλλο λογο θα μπορουσε να το κανει καποιος ,οταν την ηλικια μπορει να την ξερει και με ανοιχτου τυπου;

----------


## mitsman

Αν και το θεμα το χεσαμε.... πως βαζεις δαχτυλιδι 2.9 βρε παιδια σε πληρως ανεπτυγμένη καρδερινα?????

----------


## atsarantos

παιδια κανω εκροφη καναρινιων γιατι μου αρεσει η διαδικασια δεν εχω  πουληση ποτε καναρινια τα χαριζω παντα σε φιλουσ κα γειτονουσ  και  γιαυτο γραφτηκα στο  φορουμ αυτο γιατι φετοσ παρακαλαγα να τα δωσω λογο  δυσκολιασ συντηρησησ και με την ευκαιρια του πρωτου ζευγαριου καρδερινασ  που μου δωσανε ειπα να δω πωσ θα παει [αλλα δεν ξεκινησε καλα λογο  απολειασ ] δεν ηθελα να δημηουργισω θεμα αν νωμιζεται οτι πρεπει να  σβησει η αγγελια καντετο και απλα βαλτε την καρδερινα σε καινουργια  αγγελια οτι χαρειζεται. ζηταω μονο να μου πειτε λογο οτι δεν ξερω απο  καρδερινεσ πωσ ξεχωριζουν η πιασμενεσ απο τησ εκτοφησ

----------


## jk21

αχ ρε Μητσο ... και 2μισαρι βαζουνε με εργαλειο ειδικο ... αλλα ας μην παμε στα δυσκολα .... φωλισια μητσο !φωλισια !!! ειτε τα παρουνε τοσο μικρα (9-10 ημερων ) ειτε αργοτερα ... στο αργοτερα να μην κατσω να πω και την μεθοδο ,για να τα βρουνε σιγουρα εκει ... ισως και να την εχεις ακουσει  ...

----------


## jk21

ΣΠΥΡΟ δεν υπαρχει κανενα θεμα ενστασης προς το προσωπο σου και σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν πρεπει να το εκλαβεις ετσι ! απλα πρεπει να αναφερουμε και σε σενα και σε ολα τα μελη τους πιθανους κινδυνους ! 

αν δεν γινει αποδεκτη η αγγελια ανταλλαγης ,σαφως το ιδιο ειναι και για τυχον δωρεας .το τι θα κανεις το πουλακι ,δεν μπορω να σου το πω γιατι δεν μπορω να ξερω αν ειναι σιγουρα μη εκτροφης .αν ηξερα θα σου ελεγα να το απελευθερωσεις .ξερω ομως οτι εν δυναμει μπορει και να μην ειναι !

----------


## Θοδωρής

jk μπαινει 2,5 δακτυλιδι σε ενηλικη καρδερινα με ειδικο εργαλειο χωρις να επηρεάζετε το δακτυλίδι;
Δεν θελω τον τροπο.
Ενα ναι ή ενα οχι μονο

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> ΓΙΩΡΓΟ θα το συζητησουμε .η οποια αναφορα μου στο θεμα εγινε  για να ειναι σαφες σε καθε ενδιαφερομενο οτι δεν ειναι 100% πουλι εκτροφης .αν κρινουμε οτι πρεπει να αφαιρεθει σαν αγγελια ,θα γινει 
> 
> εσυ τι γνωμη εχεις; εχει νοημα να δαχτυλιδωνεις και την 9η μερα με μεγαλυτερο δαχτυλιδι  ,οταν αυτο δεν αποδικνυει οτι το πουλι ειναι γεννημενο σε κλουβι; για ποιον αλλο λογο θα μπορουσε να το κανει καποιος ,οταν την ηλικια μπορει να την ξερει και με ανοιχτου τυπου;


Το γνωστο και το αποδεκτο το γνωριζουμε ολοι μας, αλλά ουτε εγω, ουτε εσυ, ουτε ο Θανασης θα επιβαλλει στον καθενα στο τι θα επιλεξει να κανει με τα πουλια του.
Εγω λοιπον δαχτυλιδωνω με το προβλεπομενο δαχτυλιδι την καθε ρατσα που εχω ασχοληθει. ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΔΑΧΤΥΛΙΔΩΣΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΔΙΑΜΕΤΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΖΗΤΑΩ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΑ ΜΟΥ (εν προκειμενω) ΩΣ ΕΚΤΡΟΦΗΣ. Μπορει ανετα να μου πει οτι ειναι αγρια,ανετα ομως. 
Εγω στο κοτετσι- κουμασι μου (οπως και ο φιλος Θανασης και αρκετοι αλλοι)  δαχτυλιδωνω με 2.5 την Μπαλκανικα και ας με λουζει κρυος ιδρωτας (οι εχοντες γνωση ξερουν τι εννοω). Για αυτο και αναγνωρισα με την 1η ματια το 2.9 που φοραει το συγκεκριμενο πουλι. Ωστε να μην βιαστουν ολοι αυτοι που ειδαν το θεμα
-και κανανε και like- να θεωρησουν οτι οταν βλεπουμε καρδερινα με κλειστο δαχτυλιδι δεν σημαινει ντε και καλα οτι ειναι εκτροφης.. Αν δεν εκανα την ενσταση- ερωτηση και εμενε το θεμα εως ειχε, θα μπορουσε ο καθε αρχαριος που παρακολουθει το φορουμ να νομιζει και να θεωρει το παραπανω. Οτι οτι καρδερινα με δαχτυλιδι =ΕΚΤΡΟΦΗΣ!

----------


## mitsman

ολα αυτα που λετε τα ακουω βερεσε..... το πουλακι φοραει δαχτυλιδι κλειστου τυπου.... για εμενα ειναι εκτροφης!

Με ολους τους παραπανω τροπους που αναφερατε θα μπορουσαν να βαλουν και 2.5 δαχτυλιδι.... 
χαζομαρες!

----------


## jk21

ΘΟΔΩΡΗ συμφωνα με εγκυροτατη πηγη ,γινεται 100% στο εξωτερικο .για εδω δεν εχω σιγουρα στοιχεια 


Γιωργο αν η δικια σου εμπειρια στην πρωτη φωτο ,ειδε το δαχτυλιδι μεγαλης διαμετρου ,η δικια μου που δεν ειναι μεγαλη στην εκτροφη καρδερινας στην αιχμαλωσια ,δεν ειδε .Ειδες δαχτυλιδωμενο πουλι ,με γραμματα που δειχνουν οργανωμενο εκτροφεα (αν και ποιος ελεγχει απο τους συλλογους που μπαινουν τα δαχτυλιδια που δινουν ... αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα ... ) και εβαλα like .οταν ειδα οτι μπορει να υπαρχει θεμα ,ημουν στη συνεχεια σαφεστατος .

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> ολα αυτα που λετε τα ακουω βερεσε..... το πουλακι φοραει δαχτυλιδι κλειστου τυπου.... για εμενα ειναι εκτροφης!
> 
> Με ολους τους παραπανω τροπους που αναφερατε θα μπορουσαν να βαλουν και 2.5 δαχτυλιδι.... 
> χαζομαρες!


Μητσακο  φιλε, μπορεις να εχεις οποια γνωμη επιθυμεις πανω στο θεμα, αυτο που δεν μπορεις ειναι να χαρακτηριζεις με ακομψες εκφρασεις (χαζομαρες) την οποια αντιθετη αποψη του καθενος. Δεν ειναι σωστο φιλε μου. Ελπιζω να αναγνωριζεις το φαουλ σου και ειδικα με εμενα που δεν ειμαστε και αγνωστοι (ισα ισα)!
Ο καθενας ας βγαλει τα συμπερασματα του!

----------


## atsarantos

παιδια εαν ηθελα πιασμενη θα μπορουσα να βρω μου εχουν πει πολυ να μου φερουν μολισ ψωφησε η θυληκια αλλα το  θεωρω μ@κ@κια 
ο  μοναδικοσ τροποσ για να καταλαβω [εγω] οτι δεν ειναι πιασμενη ειναι το  δαχτυλιδη κλειστου τυπου εκτοσ και αν ηξερα το ατομο που τα εχει  προσωπικα

----------


## Ρία

παιδιά! εγώ γενικά ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΙΔΕΑ!! ούτε από δαχτυλίδια διαμετρους κ τα λοιπά. μόνο από αυτά που έχω ακούσει, κανονικά αν ήταν πιασμένη, δεν θα έπρεπε να χτυπιόταν;;;
και αν είναι πιασμένη από μωρό, κ έχει συνηθίσει το κλουβί, αν την ελευθερώσει, δεν θα πεθάνει;;;

----------


## xarhs

ρια υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις που πιανεις αγρια πουλια απο τη φυση και προσαρμοζονται τελεια στο κλουβι και στην παρουσια του ανθρωπου.......... και στο τελος φαινονται σαν να γεννηθηκαν στο κλουβι........  σιγουρα αμα τα αμολησεις θα δυσκολευτουν παρα πολλυ να προσαρμοστουν αλλα πρεπει, γιατι ποτε δεν θα νιωσουν σαν το σπιτι τους...... η φυση θα ειναι για παντα το φυσικο τους περιβαλλον........

----------


## Ρία

ναι..αλλά πιστεύω πως δεν θα επιζήσει ένα πουλάκι αν έχει μάθει να έχει έτοιμη την τροφή του σε ταιστρα
εννοώ πως σίγουρα είναι άσχημο κ καραπαράνομο να πιάνεις άγρια πουλιά, αλλά εφόσον το πουλάκι τώρα είναι μέσα στο κλουβί, ήρεμο κ "προσαρμοσμένο" θα είναι επίσης "έγκλημα" να το αφήσεις έξω.
όπως είπα είμαι τελείως άσχετη. αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, *νομίζω* πως δεν χρειαζόταν όλη αυτή η ένταση, αφού το πουλάκι είναι φαινομενικά καλά! κ πιστεύω πως θα είναι καλύτερα αν έχει κ άλλο ένα πουλάκι μαζί του.

Φιλικά!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

καταρχην ΡΙΑ δεν αναφερομαι για το συγκεκριμενο γιατι το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι δεν φορα το σωστο δαχτυλιδι .αναφερομαι γενικα .πουλια πιασμενα μπορουν παντα με την καταλληλη προετοιμασια ,ακομα και 1-2 χρονια να ειναι στο κλουβι ,να απελευθερωθουν και θα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα εκει εξω ,παρα σε κλουβι . αν ενα πουλι ομως ειναι κλεμμενο απο φωλια ή εχει γεννηθει σε κλουβι απο κλεμμενα αυγα που μπηκανε σε παραπανα και τα δεχτηκε και μετα ταιστηκε και στο στομα ,τοτε και μονο τοτε ειναι αμφιροππη  η προσπαθεια επανενταξης .οχι απιθανη .θελει μεγαλυτερο κλουβι για να γυμνασει το κορμι του και τροφες απο τη φυση του περιβαλλοντος που θα απελευθερωθει ,ωστε να μαθει να τις συλλεγει ... αλλα ας μην πλατιαζουμε

----------


## xarhs

εγω ειχα αμολησει πουλια(σπινους γαρδελια ατσαραντους) ειχα αγορασει μαλιστα και απο μαγαζι για να τα αμολησουμε και να τα φωτογραφησουμε-βγαλουμε βιντεο....... ολα ακομη και αυτα που ηταν τελειως προσαρμοσμενα στο κλουβι βρισκαν συντομα παρεα και εφευγαν......... τα ενστικτα πιστευω ειναι ενσωματωμενα μεσα τους και αμεσως μολις αφεθουν ελευθερα επανερχονται.................. το θεμα ειναι και τι εποχη θα τα αμολησεις......... ανοιξη ειναι η καταλυλοτερη εποχη πιστευω......

----------


## Ρία

καταλαβα... εντάξει. δεν ξέρω από αυτά τα θέματα όπως είπα. απλά ένιωσα κάπως άσχημα για τον σπύρο που δημιουργήθηκε όλο αυτό κάτω από την δική του αγγελία κ που ο ίδιος δεν ήξερε(έτσι καταλαβα) πως το δαχτυλίδι δεν είναι σωστό

----------


## Θοδωρής

Eνα δακτυλιδι 2,9 δεν κανει μια καρδερινα μη εκτρωφης, ουτε ενα δακτυλιδι 2,5 την κανει εκτρωφης

----------


## atsarantos

σωτηρια το τι δαχτυλιδη φορουσε η καρδερινα δεν με απασχολησε οταν ηρθε γιατι απλα θεωρουσα δεδομενο οτι για να φοραει δαχτυλιδη ειναι στανταρ εκροφησ δεν εμπορευομαι και δεν εχω μπει στην διαδηκασια τησ 
[απατεωνιασ]κοροιδιασ

----------


## vag21

> jk μπαινει 2,5 δακτυλιδι σε ενηλικη καρδερινα με ειδικο εργαλειο χωρις να επηρεάζετε το δακτυλίδι;
> Δεν θελω τον τροπο.
> Ενα ναι ή ενα οχι μονο


ναι με ειδικο εργαλειο και η ραφη φαινετε με μικροσκοπιο.
το 2,9 παραβαινει τους κανονες του φορουμ,εκτος αν οι διαχειριστες εχουν προσωπικη αποψη για το θεμα,αν οχι κλειδωνει και τελος.
μην ξεχνατε τι ειχε γινει με το φλωροκαναρο ενος φιλου  :Mad0007: .

----------


## atsarantos

παρακαλω τουσ διαχειριστες αν κρινουν οτι εχω παραβει τουσ κανονεσ να κλειδωσουν το θεμα γιατι ειμαι 39 χρονων και δεν δεχομαι απο κανεναν να αφηνει υπονεισ για το προσωπο μου 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ αν καποιοσ θεωρεισε οτι προσπαθησα να τον εξαπατησω ειναι λαθοσ  οσο για τα ειδικα εργαλεια  δεν τα ξερω γιατι δεν εμπορευομαι την μουρλια μου κανω

----------


## xarhs

κανεις δεν θεωρησε βρε σπυρο οτι το εκανες επιτηδες.......... αλλου  βρισκεται η απατη αν βρισκεται!!!! εσυ δεν φταις σε τπτ..........

----------


## jk21

θα παρακαλεσω να μην γραφτει τιποτα αλλο μεχρι το επομενο μου ποστ .οταν το ανεβασω ,θα δοθει αδεια μονο στον ΣΠΥΡΟ που το φορουμ δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα μαζι του και μετα το θεμα θα κλειδωθει

----------


## jk21

το φορουμ εχει τον εξης κανονα για τα ιθαγενη:
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/announcement.php?f=214

*Κανόνες Χρήσης Ενότητας των Ιθαγενών**
6. Αποδεκτά γίνονται μόνο θέματα τα οποία γίνονται για πουλιά με δαχτυλίδια κλειστού τύπου.


7. Η Ομάδα Διαχείρισης διατηρεί το δικαίωμα να αρνηθεί τη δημοσίευση ποστ που παραβιάζει κάποιον απο τους παραπάνω κανόνες.




ο ΣΠΥΡΟΣ ανεβασε μια αγγελια με πουλακι το οποιο φορα δαχτυλιδι κλειστου τυπου .αρα ξεκαθαρα δεν παραβιασε κανεναν κανονα και για αυτο η αγγελια σωστα εγκριθηκε .αν το δαχτυλιδι αυτο δεν ειναι της σωστης διαμετρου ,αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα και ξεκαθαρα στο φορουμ υπηρξε η ενημερωση ,οταν το θεμα τεθηκε ,για ποια ειναι η σωστη διαμετρος ,ενος σωστα αποδεδειγμενου κατα μεγαλο ποσοστο πουλιου εκτροφης .οταν και η σωστη διαμετρος δεν μας δινει 100% σιγουρια οτι το πουλι ειναι εκτροφης ,δεν παει να πει οτι θα αποκλεισουμε και κεινες τις αγγελιες ανταλλαγης ή δωρεας .κανενα δεδικασμενο δεν δημιουργειται σε ενα ζωντανο φορουμ ,σαν το greekbirdclub που δεν εχει να απολογηθει σε κανεναν για τις πρακτικες του και οποτε εκεινο κρινει οτι πρεπει να βελτιωσει καποιους κανονες του (οταν καποιοι τεχνηεντως τους χρησιμοποιησουν βρισκοντας παραθυρακια ) θα το κανει και θα αποκλεισει καθε καταχρηση της οποιας ελευθεριας υπαρχει στο χωρο των ιθαγενων και τον χωρο των αγγελιων .στο greekbirdclub τα ιθαγενη που ανεβαινουν στις αγγελιες ,παρουσιαζονται με φωτο και ευχομαι με τον ιδιο τροπο να παρουσιαζονται παντου ! 


η αγγελια διατηρειται ,αλλα κλειδωνει αφου τα οποια δεδομενα εχουν παρουσιαστει στα μελη και ετσι και ο κατοχος του πουλιου μπορει με πμ να βρει ενδιαφερομενο και ο οποιος ενδιαφερομενος ειναι πληρως ενημερωμενος για την πιθανοτητα το πουλακι να ειναι εκτροφης αλλα και να μην ειναι .Ευχομαι το καλυτερο μελλον για αυτο !

το φορουμ για αλλη μια φορα δηλωνει οτι το μελος atsarantos δεν εχει παραβιασει κανενα κανονα και οτι του ζητηθηκε το εθεσε στη διαθεση των μελων .αν επιθυμει να ανταπαντησει μπορει με πμ να μου ζητησει το προσωρινο ξεκλειδωμα του θεματος 
*

----------

